# back to normal



## grahams mum (May 13, 2011)

finally i had the x ray today and everything is fine catether out and i am back to normal  i was really scared that something was wrong but thank god everything is normal again  i can finally feed molly in the night and my partner can go back to work on monday  i would like to send some pictures of moly but i tryed and i can do it i think i need some help from northerner  , sorry i am rubbish with the computer !!!


----------



## lucy123 (May 13, 2011)

So pleased to hear you are feeling much better Daniela and things are back to normal so that you can enjoy Molly and Graham  and hubby fully now.


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2011)

Glad to hear it Daniela , good news


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> finally i had the x ray today and everything is fine catether out and i am back to normal  i was really scared that something was wrong but thank god everything is normal again  i can finally feed molly in the night and my partner can go back to work on monday  i would like to send some pictures of moly but i tryed and i can do it i think i need some help from northerner  , sorry i am rubbish with the computer !!!



Glad to hear this Daniela  I'll PM you my email and you can email me the pictures if you want and I'll put them up here


----------



## shirl (May 14, 2011)

So pleased to hear all back to normal Daniela, just make sure to look after yourself too,

Shirl


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 14, 2011)

Excellent news. Now just enjoy your little family.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 14, 2011)

That's fantastic news Daniela! I've just seen the pics and she's beautiful. Enjoy! XXXXX


----------



## margie (May 14, 2011)

So pleased to hear you have been given the all-clear.

Lovely photos in the other thread!


----------

